# a pic of the roper partway through resto



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

wet red oxide primer
and a big arrowana fish


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

:tongue: dran the 2 mower pics didnt work
ok i will upload em to pfury then post link


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

:dude: :dude: :dude: http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=70361


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

didn't work. And that's a big fish!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

um the link's to pfury for the pics duh man. hit the link to see em.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

roperdude91 said:


> :dude: :dude: :dude: http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=70361


ahem here scott^^^^^^


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

he don't like the way people and us talk on there i think


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

GRRRRRRRR! It WON'T let me on!!!! It says I don't have a account! And I don't want one. Just post it on here!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well then why not get an account damn its simple easy and you never have to go back


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

I don't want to be a part of that filthy website. I'm not that kind of person.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

ok and your scared of what to see a pic of a mower and not go back. loosen up and get a pair


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

Scott15 said:


> I don't want to be a part of that filthy website. I'm not that kind of person.


i quote "I used to do that all the time when i was little"
acting like your an adult dude get a life loosen up, the site isnt a satinist site.
join look, then pm xenon telling him to delete the account

there aint gotta worry about it anymore
better yet keep  it so you can veiw the pics
you dont have to read stuff that people say to me there, just look at the pics and leave


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Okay I will join. But I am busy and trying to finish a lot in school. Maybe on the weekend. :thumbsup:


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

What THE HELL IS WRONG?????????? I register and I still can't reply????


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

whats your name there anyway.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

ok mowerman you have to put a couple posts in a couple threads first to even make a thread and to post you have to log back in. sometimes manually, not like here you have to put in the password and username and click remember me. and another word of advice they hate mower kids like you. nothin personally they just hate mowing some of em. they found out from me i don't take that crap.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

ok, did you check your email for the activation link?
did you click that link?
did you even log in??
jeezus its like you joining gardenweb, you have an email with a link to follow before you can post

and by the way, i asked spike about me getting banned, and he said that i tried to log in with a banned ip address
i asked him what the ip was and guess the hell what?
IT WAS YOUR IP!!!!
YOU LIAR!!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

:freak: duh thought you would have known jon. man o man. i tried to get em good but he screwed me up quick. :lol: couldn't figure out my password :lol: but he emailed a member, why did you do that anyway scott, screwed us up.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

this thread looks like a waist of space to me , why dont you just put a picture of it here ? it has a picture of a fish ,i would close the thread


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah it does need to be closed.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

What the hell are you talking about????? 

LOOK! Stop getting pissed at me! When your stupid computer wouldn't work you gave me your account. And I tried it when we were on the phone. I just logged in but didn't save anything or type ANY messages. That was a week or two ago. I didn't do ANYTHING to your account. I don't give a crap about gardenweb or anything on it. I NEVER GO THERE! So don't blame me for screwing up your stupid acount!!!!!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

thats the thing he's saying you logged in, with a banned ip address so he was banned


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

But this was a while ago. Well. Spikes and asshole. what are you going to do about it. Let gardenweb have it's honda gcv freaks and lawn-boy lovers and stuff. We don't need to be a part of it. Lets start our own garden website.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

we did duh


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

umm
lets start with invisionfree.com and dot.tk for a domain so we dont have to type the s8.blahblahblah.invisonfree.com/blahblahblahblah_blah blah blah/


----------

